# Spanish Finalist at Wimbleon



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

A Spanish player, Garbiñe Muguruza, has just reached the Wimbledon Ladies Singles Final. I'd never heard of her before today, but she played really well and best of all without a trace of the revolting grunting and screaming we're about to be treated to by Serena Williams and Maria Sharapova.

I'll be cheering for her on Saturday!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I doubt if we'll see it on Spanish TV though, all they seem to show on TDP is the Tour de bloody France.


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

*Tour de France*



Alcalaina said:


> I doubt if we'll see it on Spanish TV though, all they seem to show on TDP is the Tour de bloody France.


I have friends in London that just adore the Tour. It beats me, cos a bunch of sweaty anything, leaves me cold. I think it is each to his own.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Lynn R said:


> A Spanish player, Garbiñe Muguruza, has just reached the Wimbledon Ladies Singles Final. I'd never heard of her before today, but she played really well and best of all without a trace of the revolting grunting and screaming we're about to be treated to by Serena Williams and Maria Sharapova.
> 
> I'll be cheering for her on Saturday!


I doubt she will win because Serena is just about unbeatable at the moment. I just hope she does well and that it is not another walk over like the Williams Sharapova semi.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

DunWorkin said:


> I doubt she will win because Serena is just about unbeatable at the moment. I just hope she does well and that it is not another walk over like the Williams Sharapova semi.


I have to agree, the women's matches have become very one-sided since the Williams sisters came on the scene (in tournaments which they actually play, that is). That's not to take anything away from them, they are both fantastic players and if they can do it, so could others.

Anyway Garbiñe has done very well to get to the final and I wish her luck tomorrow. She came across as a very nice girl when interviewed after her match.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Justina said:


> I have friends in London that just adore the Tour. It beats me, cos a bunch of sweaty anything, leaves me cold. I think it is each to his own.


My husband loves it, but when it's on TV I watch the scenery instead, it's more interesting to me than the cycling. We had a race start in our town last year in which Bradley Wiggins was riding, he went along to see it but I wouldn't go to the foot of our stairs (as we say in Lancashire) to see a cycle race.


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

She is not really Spanish, is she?


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

She beat Serena last year in the French Open.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Lolito said:


> She is not really Spanish, is she?


Originally from Venezuela but now Spanish. Mo Farah was from Somalia but is now British, I certainly cheer for him as a British athlete when he's winning double Gold medals at the Olympics and World Championships.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Lolito said:


> She is not really Spanish, is she?


Yes. She was born in Venezuela but her father is from Pais Vasco and she lives in Barcelona.


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Ok. So she is Venezuelan then. Dual nationality.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Lolito said:


> Ok. So she is Venezuelan then. Dual nationality.


Don't you want her to be Spanish? If she calls herself Spanish and has Spanish citizenship and all the newspapers are saying she is Spain's first woman finalist since XXXX, that's good enough surely?


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> Don't you want her to be Spanish? If she calls herself Spanish and has Spanish citizenship and all the newspapers are saying she is Spain's first woman finalist since XXXX, that's good enough surely?


It was good enough for Conchita Martinez, the last Spanish Wimbledon singles winner, who sent her a congratulatory text after her semi final win, so she said in her post match interview.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Lynn R said:


> My husband loves it, but when it's on TV I watch the scenery instead, it's more interesting to me than the cycling. We had a race start in our town last year in which Bradley Wiggins was riding, he went along to see it but I wouldn't go to the foot of our stairs (as we say in Lancashire) to see a cycle race.


Yup the scenery plays a huge part in the TDF, and indeed all the tours. I love it. But you need to know which stages to watch out for - usually the mountain stages. Col de Tourmalet next Wednesday should be a cracker.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Don't you want her to be Spanish? If she calls herself Spanish and has Spanish citizenship and all the newspapers are saying she is Spain's first woman finalist since XXXX, that's good enough surely?


Nationality is as fluid as sexuality these days. 

Andy Murray is British when he's winning. Otherwise he's Scottish.


----------



## Aranjuez (May 21, 2015)

I find the comment likening nationality to sexuality slightly puzzling (as a "white heterosexual middle aged male"). Nationality can be a choice, sexuality isn't really, that is my understanding, anyway.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

jimenato said:


> Nationality is as fluid as sexuality these days.
> 
> Andy Murray is British when he's winning. Otherwise he's Scottish.


As Garbiñe has lived in Spain since she was six, she's not really to be compared to the likes of, say, Zola Budd, who change nationality simply for expedience, is she? The USA never seemed to have a problem with Martina Navratilova, I wonder if Australia considers Nick Kyrgios "not really Australian"?


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

She is not really Spanish, no matter how many years she has lived in Spain or whether her dad is Basque or Sevillano. She was born in Venezuela to a Venezuelan mum and lived there the first few years of her life. If it was Arantxa or Conchita, then we would be rooting for her, but hey! I wish her luck. She'll need it.

I have a British Passport and I will never ever consider myself British at all, never crossed my mind.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Aranjuez said:


> I find the comment likening nationality to sexuality slightly puzzling (as a "white heterosexual middle aged male"). Nationality can be a choice, sexuality isn't really, that is my understanding, anyway.


My comment wasn't meant to be analysed too deeply.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Oh well, as expected Garbiñe lost but I thought she gave a pretty good account of herself especially as it was her first Grand Slam final. At 21 she will have other chances and must be a good prospect for the future.

Congratulations to Serena, six Wimbledon titles is an amazing record.


----------

